

Pixel-Perfect Isolated Stock Images - BryanB55
https://www.pixelsquid.com/

======
BryanB55
Really cool idea... Does anyone have an idea of the technology behind this or
how they are doing it? I've been looking for a way to do something similar and
need to convert 3D models to PSD files at different angles

~~~
markkurt
Hey, I'm the CTO at PixelSquid...thanks so much for your interest. This has
been an absolute labor of love for us so it's great to hear kinds words. Right
now, our publishing site is available to only a few artists, but in the near
future we will be opening it up and will be rendering out PSDs for users that
publish through our site.

